# Tuscarawas River Channel 4-02



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Fished the Tuscarawas River tonight for cats..................the bite was slow.............i only had one run and landed this nice 7 lbs channel cat on a piece of cut shad from a large eddy area in about 10 ft of water !!!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Good to see some action on the rivers, I havent been able to pull out a river (in Ohio) fish yet this year.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

river fishing has been tough..........i managed one 5 lbs 2 oz channel cat last night at our tournament and WON.............three other guys turned in one fish each and they were all smaller then mine (in the 3-4 lbs range)


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish Brian


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> Nice fish Brian



Thanks Jeff !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the win Brian...


----------

